# ANYONE IN LINCOLNSHIRE



## buzzman (15 July 2011)

hey guys 

just wondering if theres anyone local to me on here?  


xx


----------



## martlin (15 July 2011)

yes


----------



## Lilyhead (15 July 2011)

Very nearly!


----------



## tusc2 (15 July 2011)

Yes me too!!


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (15 July 2011)

Yup - helloooo ((waves))


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (15 July 2011)

Me too, but Lincolnshire is quite a large area!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (15 July 2011)

Yep


----------



## bumblelion (15 July 2011)

I am!!!!


----------



## connieconvert (15 July 2011)

I live in Lincs.


----------



## DragonSlayer (15 July 2011)

Me too, just outside Lincoln.

Where are you?


----------



## NicolaC (16 July 2011)

I'm in Lincolnshire


----------



## abaddon_1974 (16 July 2011)

I am I think.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (17 July 2011)

Me  !!


----------



## Magicmadge (17 July 2011)

Me!  just North of Lincoln.


----------



## buzzman (25 July 2011)

Im north east lincs


----------



## miller (25 July 2011)

Me - South Lincs


----------



## DW Team (28 July 2011)

Me to near to Bourne


----------



## mulledwhine (30 July 2011)

Hi dragon slayer I am just outside Lincoln as well !!!!!! Next to burton


----------



## Boxers (31 July 2011)

Yes -me too.

"local" to you could cover a very big area.

I am south of Lincoln and west of Sleaford.


----------



## mulledwhine (31 July 2011)

Who thinks we should all meet up?

I for one would love that


----------



## hanred (31 July 2011)

ya me  ! x


----------



## mulledwhine (31 July 2011)

In Lincolnshire or meet up ?


----------



## legaldancer (31 July 2011)

I'm in Lincs & up for a meet!


----------



## debsflo (31 July 2011)

im here too inbetween Grantham and Lincoln..


----------



## Aoibhin (1 August 2011)

cambs/lincs border me & a meet up sounds good.


----------



## mulledwhine (1 August 2011)

Let's organise it, any ideas?


----------



## Boxers (1 August 2011)

Could everyone get to Lincoln?  It is reasonably central I think.  Wherever we choose will be a trek for some of us.  We won't be able to please everyone, but since it is the county town, then maybe it's best?

There is a Weatherspoons on Brayford Wharf called The Square Sail.

Maybe one Thurs or Fri evening?


----------



## madeleine1 (1 August 2011)

hi im in north east lincolnshire x


----------



## legaldancer (1 August 2011)

I think a meeting in Lincoln would be a very good idea Boxers. A Friday would be better for me, how about others?


----------



## mulledwhine (1 August 2011)

That sounds a great idea, westherspoons on the brayford sounds good as well.

I am up for that , next question then, when?


----------



## Boxers (1 August 2011)

Daisydo said:



			That sounds a great idea, westherspoons on the brayford sounds good as well.

I am up for that , next question then, when?
		
Click to expand...

26 Aug or 9 September?


----------



## Aoibhin (1 August 2011)

9th good for me.


----------



## mulledwhine (1 August 2011)

Will go with the majority, will have to check that the 9th is not a pony club night so 28th would be better for me


----------



## mulledwhine (1 August 2011)

Sorry 26 th whoops


----------



## Groom42 (1 August 2011)

Would love to join you, but can't spare the fuel, so will be with you in spirit - raise a glass for me, please! xx


----------



## Boxers (1 August 2011)

Groom42 said:



			Would love to join you, but can't spare the fuel, so will be with you in spirit - raise a glass for me, please! xx
		
Click to expand...

whereabouts do you live?  Perhaps you could car share if someone else is coming that lives near you?


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2011)

Im Nottingham but not that far away. Could do the 9th


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2011)

What about somewhere near Grantham?


----------



## martlin (1 August 2011)

Groom42 said:



			Would love to join you, but can't spare the fuel, so will be with you in spirit - raise a glass for me, please! xx
		
Click to expand...

I could take you  but there is no way I can have a Friday night free


----------



## martlin (1 August 2011)

CalllyH said:



			What about somewhere near Grantham?
		
Click to expand...

Much better plan


----------



## debsflo (1 August 2011)

Either place or date ok by me....


----------



## mulledwhine (1 August 2011)

Would need to car share if Grantham, my car would not make it  also other than the nice wine bar, where us there to go on Grantham?


----------



## Boxers (1 August 2011)

Grantham fine for me - although I don't know anywhere there to recommend.

Maybe we should start a new thread with a poll so that people can tick which location and which date are most convenient - then we can go for the majority.


----------



## FlipFlop5 (1 August 2011)

Boxers said:



			Grantham fine for me - although I don't know anywhere there to recommend.

Maybe we should start a new thread with a poll so that people can tick which location and which date are most convenient - then we can go for the majority.
		
Click to expand...

Good plan!


----------



## madeleine1 (1 August 2011)

lincolns 45 mins away and theres no way i can afford petrol to grantham and i dont no where u are on about in lincoln but id love to meet up xx


----------



## bumblelion (1 August 2011)

I'd be up for meeting too. Grantham would be better for me, as I'm between Bourne and Sleaford.


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2011)

I'm full of good ideas me. This looks nice. http://www.pub-explorer.com/lincs/pub/muddlegonowheregrantham.htm


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2011)

Or any of these http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=pu..._gc.r_pw.&fp=878d674547dea42f&biw=981&bih=661


----------



## bumblelion (1 August 2011)

CalllyH said:



			I'm full of good ideas me. This looks nice. http://www.pub-explorer.com/lincs/pub/muddlegonowheregrantham.htm[/QUOTE

Yeah muddle go nowhere or there's the farrier, both could be good options as not in the town centre and have car parks, plus they do food 

Click to expand...


----------



## Aoibhin (2 August 2011)

grantham better for me too.


----------



## Boxers (2 August 2011)

I HAVE PUT A POLL POST IN THE HHO MEMBERS DIARY BOARD

Please reply there.  Tick which location and date suits you best.

If you would prefer a different location or date then suggest them in a reply.

It will be fairest if we go with the majority.


----------



## buzzman (24 August 2011)

im up for meeting too x


----------



## buzzman (24 August 2011)

Boxers said:



			I HAVE PUT A POLL POST IN THE HHO MEMBERS DIARY BOARD

Please reply there.  Tick which location and date suits you best.

If you would prefer a different location or date then suggest them in a reply.

It will be fairest if we go with the majority.
		
Click to expand...

where that??


----------



## Boxers (25 August 2011)

buzzman said:



			where that??
		
Click to expand...

Scroll down the page to where it says Forum Jump.  Click on there and scroll down til you see HHO Diary and click on it.


----------



## georgie0 (25 August 2011)

I'm inbetween sleaford and Bourne, but will have to give the meet up a miss as i'm about to give birth (not right this min, but soon lol!)


----------

